# Aquarium Safe Concrete



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering why types of concrete are recommended for aquarium backgrounds. I know all concrete will raise the pH. I was just wondering if there is a specific kind to avoid or a type that is recommended.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have personally used Quikrete Quikwall Surface Bonding Cement which is a fiberglass reinforced Portland cement based cement for my DIY rock background with no issues at all. It has been in my tank for over 4 years.

I have also used Quikrete Quick Setting Cement with no problems either. This is also a Portland cement product and sets up in 10 minutes & can be easily sculpted or tooled.

You can also buy liquid cement color to add to the mix to get color variations.


----------

